# Yellowfin Tuna?



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Does anyone eat it Med Rare after its been frozen a while. I have some that was caught in May. I rinsed it, patted it dry, and vacuum sealed it the day after it was caught. I eat it mid rare when it's fresh, just wondering if it's safe to do that 6 months later.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

actually safer.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Yep, I do


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

as long as no freezer burn u are good cut any dark meat away it should be great


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

When are we planning on doing this, need to check my schedule to see if I can make it???:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

You probably shouldn't eat it at all. Just give me your address and I'll stop by, pick it up and ensure it is disposed of properly.

Actually it is fine, and sushi restaurants have to freeze it a little while before serving raw. Sometimes when I vacuum pack mine it will turn a little gray on the outside. I just trim this off and use it raw in sushi /tartar or just sear on the grill. It will taste fine and certainly won't hurt you.

I found a pack in the freezer today that is almost 2 years old. It looks okay and this weekend I plan to grill it to see if it tastes alright -- looking for the boundaries, as it were.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

++ & agree w/ above info; been vacuum-packing varities of catches for years w/ no probs.

Some of my Tidewater, VA friends can their tuna as well to mix it up.


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Haha! Anyone who wants to drive to Birmingham
Will have earned it!

Mine also looks a little gray on the outside. It always tastes fine, but like yourself, I'm looking for boundaries. Also, I can't stand to cook Tuna all the way through. Just got a BGE and can't wait to sear some tuna on it! Thanks for the peace of mind.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Just a tip for freezing yellow fin. Do not rinse it with water until you are about to eat it. We never let fresh water touch our tuna until we are about to eat it raw or cook it. Seems to last longer (fresher tasting) if you are going to freeze it.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

I cooked a pack I found in the back of the freezer, it was caught in Feb of 2011, iced and vacuum packed. Tasted fine, I "re-trimmed" a bit. 

Wasn't fresh, but it wasn't awful either.


----------

